# '08 Subject Assignment-SONG TITLE- Due August 9th



## Big Bully

This assignment is to find a way to portray a song title in a photograph. Use your imagination, creativity, have fun and good luck. I am very interested in seeing the photos.:mrgreen:


----------



## MissMia

:lmao: I could do a self port and title it "*****" by the stones! 

This should be fun! I have several ideas.


----------



## Big Bully

MissMia said:


> :lmao: I could do a self port and title it "*****" by the stones!
> 
> This should be fun! I have several ideas.


 

Yeah I was thinking the same thing just the song "*****" from Merideth Brooks.. lol:lmao:


----------



## johngpt

You two are too funny!


----------



## Big Bully

Hey thanks John, we try! 

Well I have three so far... Both pictures go with the first song...

_Swing Batter Swing- Trace Adkins_

_




_

_



_

_Baby Mine- Alison Krauss_

_



_

_*****- Meridith Brooks_


----------



## Big Bully

_Mouth- Merril Bainbridge_


----------



## Big Bully

I have ideas for about 8 other songs but I would like to see some photos from everyone else. This isn't hard, it is actually quite fun, and you can use some creativity too.


----------



## 93formulalt1

Now I have to go find a scene to go with "Theme from Titanic" hehehe just kidding.  I was thinking something more along the lines of a heavy metal band I used to listen to, but you'll have to wait to see which one. . .


----------



## Big Bully

Well now I am curious... I'm thinking AC/DC Back in Black... Am I right?!


----------



## Mullen

Hound Dog - Elvis Presley


----------



## icassell

Why Don't We Do It In The Road -- The Beatles






Bird On A Wire -- Leonard Cohen


----------



## toofpaste

A hard days night- the beatles








He was tired....trust me


----------



## Big Bully

Great job guys! Thanks for your submissions.


----------



## K_Pugh

i'll have a bash at this later, music is my other great love and i'm just back from a Joanna Newsom gig so expect a title of hers to crop up.. 

good assignment btw


----------



## wolfden

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis


----------



## rocktronx




----------



## rocktronx




----------



## K_Pugh

Joanna Newsom - Only Skin.






_"scrape your knee; it is only skin
makes the sound of violins"





_Phew! this shot took me an hour and a half and i had to use my own knee (would rather have had a feminine knee in there), it's hot, space is very limited, one of my flash units fell on the floor (but was ok).. balancing on my tip toes to get the angle of the leg correct to guide the bow and knee to the bottom of the violin and lead the eye up the violin. (i might have to post this elsewhere though to get some critique but it was shot for this challenge).. i need a drink.


----------



## icassell

K_Pugh said:


> Joanna Newsom - Only Skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"scrape your knee; it is only skin
> makes the sound of violins"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Phew! this shot took me an hour and a half and i had to use my own knee (would rather have had a feminine knee in there), it's hot, space is very limited, one of my flash units fell on the floor (but was ok).. balancing on my tip toes to get the angle of the leg correct to guide the bow and knee to the bottom of the violin and lead the eye up the violin. (i might have to post this elsewhere though to get some critique but it was shot for this challenge).. i need a drink.




Very nice! .... pours you a marguerita ...


----------



## Big Bully

K_Pugh said:


> Joanna Newsom - Only Skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"scrape your knee; it is only skin_
> _makes the sound of violins"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew! this shot took me an hour and a half and i had to use my own knee (would rather have had a feminine knee in there), it's hot, space is very limited, one of my flash units fell on the floor (but was ok).. balancing on my tip toes to get the angle of the leg correct to guide the bow and knee to the bottom of the violin and lead the eye up the violin. (i might have to post this elsewhere though to get some critique but it was shot for this challenge).. i need a drink.


 
Fantastic shot!!! Talk about creativity! :hug:: Congrats!


----------



## johngpt

Ditto Meg and icassell's comments. So nicely done.

BTW, icassell, would you mind letting us know your name?


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Ditto Meg and icassell's comments. So nicely done.
> 
> BTW, icassell, would you mind letting us know your name?



Name?  

Ian


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> Name?
> 
> Ian


Thanks! So much easier to type!


----------



## K_Pugh

Joanna Newsom - Sawdust & Diamonds.






_"_and the little white dove
made with love, made with love:
made with glue, and a glove, and some pliers"
_
"then the slow lip of fire moves across the prairie with precision
while, somewhere, with your pliers and glue you make your first incision
and in a moment of almost-unbearable vision
doubled over with the hunger of lions
"hold me close," cooed the dove
who was stuffed now with sawdust and diamonds_"


Well there's only five songs on the 'Ys' album so i thought i'd carry on and do them to complete the set, keeping the same sort of style and ratio/size. Not so happy with this one as i had to fake the diamonds a little - i did use ice but it was melting so fast i couldn't get too much of a decent reflection off of them.

I'll get the other three songs done eventually :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

K Pugh- you used ice?! Where?! That is a way cool shot. I really like the sparkles in the sawdust. Great job!


----------



## K_Pugh

Ah, i used ice which is placed in the sawdust. I was hoping to get a sparkle off of it from the flash but it was quite faint plus the ice was melting fast so i gave up - i just used the paintbrush tool with a star brush pattern to add a little fake sparkle lol.

Thanks for the idea though, good fun to do song titles and i've tried another of the songs to attempt to finish the set of 5. This song is called 'Emily' which i couldn't dare to create a photo from lol so i've made a scene that i see in my head when listening to it which goes with some lyrics, too.






_"There is a rusty light on the pines tonight
Sun pouring wine, lord, or marrow
Down into the bones of the birches
And the spires of the churches
Jutting out from the shadows
The yoke, and the axe, and the old smokestacks and the bale and the barrow
And everything sloped like it was dragged from a rope
In the mouth of the south below........

Though all I knew of the rote universe were those pleiades loosed in december....._
_ 
That the meteorite is a source of the light
And the meteor's just what we see
And the meteoroid is a stone that's devoid of the fire that propelled it to thee" _


I really don't know how to make it better, any ideas would be appreciated.. i really want to make a good set of the 5 songs.

(i was thinking take a real shot of the Pleiades, a real shot of a church spire surrounded with trees, put them together and fake in a small subtle meteor.. not my thing really as i like to get it in one exposure but hey.. it's got to be better)


----------



## Crazydad

Here's aquick one I found

Dancing Queen


----------



## mamarazzi_hrd

I melt.....Rascall FLatts...


----------



## Big Bully

I like it mamar... Very nicely done!

Crazydad your shot is so precious.. Was there music going on, or was she dancing to the music in her head? My boys do that a lot...lol


----------



## Pugs

mamarazzi_hrd said:


> I melt.....Rascall FLatts...


 
Wow, Heather!  Very nice!  I may have composed it differently, but I really like what you have here!


----------



## Crazydad

Big Bully said:


> Crazydad your shot is so precious.. Was there music going on, or was she dancing to the music in her head? My boys do that a lot...lol


 
Thanks! The music is in her soul. That was an outdoor stage at Epcot and whenever she sees a stage, she has to perform.


----------



## Big Bully

Crazydad said:


> Thanks! The music is in her soul. That was an outdoor stage at Epcot and whenever she sees a stage, she has to perform.


 

That was so precious.. Simply adorable. Looks like you have a future star!


----------



## Crazydad

That is very kind. Thank you. 

And she might make it if her brother doesn't kill her first!


----------



## Big Bully

You are very welcome. How old is she?


----------



## Crazydad

About 8 1/2 when this was taken, and she'll be 9 in October. How old are your boys?


----------



## Big Bully

4 1/2 and 7 on wednesday. They are a handful, but they are seriously animated especially when there is music on.


----------



## Jen Puleo

Free Falling


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Jen Puleo said:


> Free Falling


Crisp! Nice.


----------



## xjoycex

awwww the kung fu fighting is too cute!


----------



## Big Bully

These boots were made for walkin- Jessica Simpson


----------



## johngpt

Jessica Simpson? I thought it was Nancy Sinatra!


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Jessica Simpson? I thought it was Nancy Sinatra!



I *KNOW* it was Nancy originally, but maybe others have covered it?


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> I *KNOW* it was Nancy originally, but maybe others have covered it?



I was waiting for one of those, "GASP- just how old are you John?" replies.


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> I was waiting for one of those, "GASP- just how old are you John?" replies.



Well, I can admit to remembering when Nancy first did it  (if that makes you feel any better).


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> Jessica Simpson? I thought it was Nancy Sinatra!


 

Nancy did sing it first but.. Jessica Simpson did the remake for the Dukes of Hazard movie remake that they made a few years ago.


----------



## K_Pugh

Nice work, too.. the PP does make it look genuinely old i think, or is it? lol i just can't tell!


----------



## MRivera

Hello;
 Does any one knows how to post from Flickr.com I can't post my image. 
thanks for your help..


----------



## MRivera

See you later alligator by Bill Haley







[/IMG]


----------



## MRivera

This is an old photo but i think it fits perfectly here:
One Headlight by The Wallflowers






[/IMG]


----------



## Big Bully

K_Pugh said:


> Nice work, too.. the PP does make it look genuinely old i think, or is it? lol i just can't tell!


 

That is good old photobucket antiquing there.. lol


----------



## johngpt

MRivera said:


> Hello;
> Does any one knows how to post from Flickr.com I can't post my image.
> thanks for your help..


I see you used your photobucket account from which post rather than flickr.

I also notice that you have double IMG tags around your photo of the gator and car.

From flickr, click on your image. Then click on All Sizes. Click on the size you'd like to post. I use the lower of the two urls that are available, highlighting it and copying it.

Then here, when I get to the point in my post where I'd like the image, I click on the Insert Image icon in the tool bar above the posting window. Then paste from my clipboard into there. Click ok. It should show up as the url of the image, with the IMG tags around it. I then click on Preview Post to see how it's going to look.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MRivera

Thanks,
 Will try this the next time...




johngpt said:


> I see you used your photobucket account from which post rather than flickr.
> 
> I also notice that you have double IMG tags around your photo of the gator and car.
> 
> From flickr, click on your image. Then click on All Sizes. Click on the size you'd like to post. I use the lower of the two urls that are available, highlighting it and copying it.
> 
> Then here, when I get to the point in my post where I'd like the image, I click on the Insert Image icon in the tool bar above the posting window. Then paste from my clipboard into there. Click ok. It should show up as the url of the image, with the IMG tags around it. I then click on Preview Post to see how it's going to look.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Big Bully

*Shutup and Drive- Rihanna*


----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> *Shutup and Drive- Rihanna*



:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Naomi

*Come To My Window*
*Melissa Etheridge*


----------



## Big Bully

icassell said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:


 

I knew you of all people would get a kick out of that!


----------



## Naomi

*Great thread *


----------



## Big Bully

Naomi said:


> *Come To My Window*
> *Melissa Etheridge*


 

Great shot! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## icassell

Naomi said:


> *Come To My Window*
> *Melissa Etheridge*



I like this one  (could also go into the Windows or Reflections thread!)


----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> I knew you of all people would get a kick out of that!



moi????


----------



## Naomi

*thanks , that is also the cover and the title of my book*

*http://www.cometomywindow.net*


----------



## johngpt

Naomi said:


> *thanks , that is also the cover and the title of my book*
> 
> *http://www.cometomywindow.net*



Yer a shameless jersey girl, but I can dig it!


----------



## UtahsRebel

*The Bear went over the Mountain.*









_Oh, the bear went over the mountain, the bear went over the mountain,          the bear went over the mountain, to see what he could see.          _
_To see what he could see, to see what he could see O the bear went          over the mountain, the bear went over the mountain, the bear went over          the mountain, to see what he could see. 
_

_But all that he could see, but all that he could see, was the other          side of the mountain, the other side of the mountain, the other side of          the mountain,__ Was all that he could see. _


----------



## johngpt

OMG.

UtahsRebel, didn't you just post in another thread, how you're shooting with a point and shoot!!!!

And you're getting on top of a mama with her cubs?

You be gringa loca!


----------



## UtahsRebel

I was standing on a wooden privacy fence that runs along our property. I was pretty safe, really...

Those cubs are awesome to watch.


----------



## Big Bully

Utah, you are freakin awesome man!! Nice shot!


----------



## Pugs

Big Bully said:


> Utah, you are freakin awesome man!! Nice shot!


 
Hm...

I'm pretty sure that UtahsRebel is all woman...


----------



## Jon0807

Freak on a Leash - Korn


----------



## johngpt

UtahsRebel said:


> I was standing on a wooden privacy fence that runs along our property. I was pretty safe, really...
> 
> Those cubs are awesome to watch.




LOL. Ignore this worried old father!


----------



## UtahsRebel

Rocky Mt. High-John Denver


----------



## cszakolczai

Johnny Cash "I've been everywhere"


----------



## johngpt

Wonder if his tour was in the 1990s or the 2000s. Looks a little young for the 1990s.

Nice photo.


----------



## cszakolczai

thanks, yeah I never asked him he was at ground zero when I was there


----------



## johngpt

cszakolczai said:


> thanks, yeah I never asked him he was at ground zero when I was there


That sure explains his expression.


----------



## cszakolczai

johngpt said:


> That sure explains his expression.


 
Pretty much, and he was entering ground zero, so he lost someone unfortunately.


----------



## UtahsRebel

Engine,Engine #9--Wilson Pickett 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOhp1B2VM_U[/ame] (Click to listen to song.)





This actually looks better in a larger view. Just click it if you are interested and select all sizes.


----------



## Big Bully

Great shot Utah! I really like it.


----------



## wchua24

that boots looks old or maybe the style is old...and its used by jessica ..


----------



## johngpt

You're right U_Reb. Larger it's a really nice image. Crisp, nice tone. 

Have you done the narrow gauges in Durango or Chama/Silverton?


----------



## UtahsRebel

Nope, haven't been to either one yet but I hear they are wonderful and hope to go there next summer.


----------



## Lord_Nikon

Tesla-Signs





Taken in 2003 near the Iraq/Kuwait border by me


----------



## Big Bully

Nice... Way to follow the rules.. hahaha


----------



## UtahsRebel

Dang it...Now that song is going to be stuck in my head ALL day long.


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

I hope it's still ok to post - I love this thread and there are some really cool photos to song titles - 

The thing I like most about this photos is that the color was the color of the day, it has not be retouched or edited in any way.  The pond was frozen and everything had a layer of ice crusted on it.



River by Sarah McLachlan's - Wintersong Album


----------



## Big Bully

Saddlebreds4me said:


> I hope it's still ok to post - I love this thread and there are some really cool photos to song titles -
> 
> The thing I like most about this photos is that the color was the color of the day, it has not be retouched or edited in any way. The pond was frozen and everything had a layer of ice crusted on it.
> 
> 
> 
> River by Sarah McLachlan's - Wintersong Album


 
Oh wow! I can feel the cold from this photo! Simply amazing!


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

Thanks so much!  I appreciate the compliment!  It means a lot to a noob!


----------



## bigtwinky

Tried a few...

"I wear my sunglasses at night"






"Smokin' in the boys room"






"Candle in the wind"


----------



## Big Bully

Saddlebreds4me said:


> Thanks so much! I appreciate the compliment! It means a lot to a noob!


 

You are a great photographer. Its great to have you.


----------



## Big Bully

bigtwinky said:


> Tried a few...
> 
> "I wear my sunglasses at night"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Smokin' in the boys room"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Candle in the wind"


 

Great shots!! Nicely done!


----------

